# Testosterone (and it's benefits) are for the wealthy?



## NOx (Oct 18, 2015)

Guy A, with enough money practically walks into an "anti-aging" clinic, and walks out with a script for whatever dosage he wants of pharmacy grade, legal testosterone. Then gets on an airplane with it no problem.

Guy B has bills to pay. He's on a budget, still he scrapes up 200 bucks for a few vials of test from a reliable source. He is now a criminal and can be arrested/punished for possessing illegal Schedule III drugs.

I fought in a war for my country because I love it, but this kind of stuff makes me sick.


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2015)

What you're saying could be said about any illegal drug or controlled substance.

Get a script or get it by other means. We all live by the same rules and there's no welfare program for steroids.


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2015)

NOx said:


> Guy A, with enough money practically walks into an "anti-aging" clinic, and walks out with a script for whatever dosage he wants of pharmacy grade, legal testosterone. Then gets on an airplane with it no problem.
> 
> Guy B has bills to pay. He's on a budget, still he scrapes up 200 bucks for a few vials of test from a reliable source. He is now a criminal and can be arrested/punished for possessing illegal Schedule III drugs.
> 
> I fought in a war for my country because I love it, but this kind of stuff makes me sick.



Well if you fought in a war for this country and you are "Guy B", you should use the GI Bill, go to college, and try to become "Guy A". I have multiple friends/coworkers that used the GI Bill and got paid to get an education and now they are doing really well.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 18, 2015)

Guys the answer to this dilemma is simple: we kill the batman.



That being said, does it really cost that much for legal test? Saw bigger, faster, stronger and he got the legal test super easily but I don't believe he ever mentions a price.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 18, 2015)

Dex said:


> Well if you fought in a war for this country and you are "Guy B", you should use the GI Bill, go to college, and try to become "Guy A". I have multiple friends/coworkers that used the GI Bill and got paid to get an education and now they are doing really well.


This is a very true statement. 
I work full time and go to school full time. Barely make enough money to get by with the added expense of having to drive twice as much ect. 
My friend goes to school full-time and get paid to do it my the govt. because he fought for our country for 10 years. He deserves every penny given to him. 
The end will be the same for us but he lived the harder life for the first ten years, I'll live the harder life the last ten years before we finish.


----------



## Mason (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for your service NoX. Youre right, its some bullshit. But from my experience it wasn't all that expensive if you just get test. I remember about 5 years ago I paid $1000-$1200 for a 3 month supply of test e, winnie/var mix, deca, and anaztrazole. So test alone would've been pretty cheap. Not sure how things have changed since then though.


----------



## APEX77 (Oct 18, 2015)

First thanks for serving and protecting our county!!  

2nd I agree with Dex in this one.  I know a guy that used the GI bill for school and is doing EXTREMELY well.
NOx, are you able to use this and go back to school? 

3rd FACT its under 25 bucks a month to be on legit TRT from your GP.  Thats just testosterone getting you to normal numbers. 

I think what your assuming about 'Guy A' is hes getting HRT not just TRT by going to a specialist getting maybe a higher dose of TRT  with 2iu of HGH and x,y, & z. To go along with it. Then gets on his private airplane and flys back to wherever.  YES, I think that would be much much more.  I know for a FACT that its anywhere from 900.00 - 1200.00 bucks to get a script for HGH from a specialist and its relative to about .9 - 1.8 iu  obviously depending on your #'s.    

I assume your refering to DOSE?


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 18, 2015)

I once met a mexican named Taquito.....


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2015)

NOx said:


> I fought in a war for my country because I love it, but this kind of stuff makes me sick.



I always found it odd that our country could put a rifle in an 18 year olds hand and send him/her off to some country to go and fight. But when you got back home to the same country, no one could put a beer in the same hand because you weren't 21 yet.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 19, 2015)

TRT can be pretty expensive. Even with my union health insurance my TRT program was costing me  about $3000 a year. Now I do it myself for about $200 a year. **** you health care system.

Doesn't your local VA cover TRT? I believe one of my buddies, who was a marine for 12 years, gets his TRT through the local VA. I'll ask him and let you know NOx.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 19, 2015)

NOx, my buddy just texted me back.Yes, his local VA covers his TRT therapy. He gets Test Cyp injections of 200 mg/wk. So dip on down to your local VA and get the ball rolling. That's the least they can do for you for your service. Take advantage bud!


----------



## NOx (Oct 19, 2015)

Dex said:


> Well if you fought in a war for this country and you are "Guy B", you should use the GI Bill, go to college, and try to become "Guy A". I have multiple friends/coworkers that used the GI Bill and got paid to get an education and now they are doing really well.



Actually, I used my GI bill to go to trade school and have a very good paying union job. Hell, one day of overtime paid for the entire test only cycle I did. I can afford to self pay, just don't want to. Most important to me is getting monitored by
a professional. I have used the VA for my medical. They are so F'in slow to get anything done it took 8 months to get the correct prescription eyeglasses. Now that I have good health insurance I want to try them out. VA doc told me once when I asked about test levels that he was against prescribing test to someone my age pretty much no matter what the case.

My point here is that I feel the legal risks of self administered trt are unjustly severe. While I am able to pay for it myself if I have to, there are many who would benefit greatly that can't going the legal route.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 19, 2015)

snake said:


> I always found it odd that our country could put a rifle in an 18 year olds hand and send him/her off to some country to go and fight. But when you got back home to the same country, no one could put a beer in the same hand because you weren't 21 yet.



I always found it odd that any country could put a rifle in an 18 year olds hand, period.

I actually thought that I was a man with ideals. Now I know I was a brainwashed kid.

I don't want my kids knowing how to kill ppl, before even knowing how to f*ck properly.

I was so proud of myself and my actions, and one day I woke up understanding that I've destroyed lives. As a father I am ashamed of myself.

I don't know if you see it in your news in the US, but we have a bit of troubles lately here in Israel. My kids don't go out to play, and I'm literally going to work like Rambo (It's quite funny actually).

Ok, enough about my sh*t, sorry for that out-burst, carry on.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2015)

My 2 cents, I hate people who use the "I fought for this country" line to get more free shit.  I fought in 2 wars for this country, but don't need to advertise it, and I have turned down many free meals etc.  I prefer free things be given to the families of my brothers that didn't come home.

That said, use you GI bill.  I'm getting paid to become a lawyer.  Not a bad deal.  My internship pays me more than I made as a 10 year active duty captain on deployment.  Less competitive internships don't pay that much less--like $700 or so a week less.

To your original point, I think the issue is to get steroids off of the illegal substance list, and that only happens through education of the general populace.  Strap up your boots and educate those around you, or just go on with the status quo.  I have placed many fliers at local gyms about the benefits of TRT, and how test was labeled evil during the early years of the drug war through mis-information.

Oh, and because you so blatantly need it, thanks for your service.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 19, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> My 2 cents, I hate people who use the "I fought for this country" line to get more free shit.  I fought in 2 wars for this country, but don't need to advertise it, and I have turned down many free meals etc.  I prefer free things be given to the families of my brothers that didn't come home.
> 
> That said, use you GI bill.  I'm getting paid to become a lawyer.  Not a bad deal.  My internship pays me more than I made as a 10 year active duty captain on deployment.  Less competitive internships don't pay that much less--like $700 or so a week less.
> 
> ...



Settle down dude. He's proud to be a veteran. Not to mention I've seen you state the fact many, many times. Also that you're a lawyer in training, I've read that about 30 times.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2015)

I have stated I was a veteran, I have not stated "I fought for this country/your freedom/etc, now I deserve free stuff.". And yes, I am a lawyer in training, something I am proud of as it is making life for my family much much easier.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 19, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> I have stated I was a veteran, I have not stated "I fought for this country/your freedom/etc, now I deserve free stuff.". And yes, I am a lawyer in training, something I am proud of as it is making life for my family much much easier.



Well, I found your post to be very condescending. He's a new member and simply stated he thinks the Military should pay for his TRT, which I agree with. I never saw him demanding "free shit". You can think whatever you wish. Being part of a military family, my opinion is take all the free shit you can get. Veterans are treated like garbage and the health care sucks. Take care.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Well, I found your post to be very condescending. He's a new member and simply stated he thinks the Military should pay for his TRT, which I agree with. I never saw him demanding "free shit". You can think whatever you wish. Being part of a military family, my opinion is take all the free shit you can get. Veterans are treated like garbage and the health care sucks. Take care.



Our VA is garbage, no disagreements there.  I don't think the military should pay for TRT unless it's from a service connected injury (i.e. IED blast removing testicles, which happens frequently).  I don't care if people want to give free stuff to veterans/active duty if they want to as a way to say "thanks".  I do have an issue with people asking for discounts or free stuff simply because they made the decision to serve.  Perhaps I've just heard it enough, and the vast majority of the time it is from people who shouldn't be asking for it--most wounded warriors I have worked with/lead feel very strongly against veterans requesting/stating they deserve free stuff.  For example, BWW gives a 10% discount to veterans on food.  I got it from a server who knew I was in the military.  I gave them an extra 10% tip.  I don't need handouts, nor do I deserve one for doing a job that destroyed my body and parts of my life.

Either way, I'm sure i'd buy this guy a beer and bullshit with him in person.  But if I heard him ask for a veterans discount or free stuff i'd call him out in person there as well.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 19, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Our VA is garbage, no disagreements there.  I don't think the military should pay for TRT unless it's from a service connected injury (i.e. IED blast removing testicles, which happens frequently).  I don't care if people want to give free stuff to veterans/active duty if they want to as a way to say "thanks".  I do have an issue with people asking for discounts or free stuff simply because they made the decision to serve.  Perhaps I've just heard it enough, and the vast majority of the time it is from people who shouldn't be asking for it--most wounded warriors I have worked with/lead feel very strongly against veterans requesting/stating they deserve free stuff.  For example, BWW gives a 10% discount to veterans on food.  I got it from a server who knew I was in the military.  I gave them an extra 10% tip.  I don't need handouts, nor do I deserve one for doing a job that destroyed my body and parts of my life.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure i'd buy this guy a beer and bullshit with him in person.  But if I heard him ask for a veterans discount or free stuff i'd call him out in person there as well.



I respect that. Just like you should respect another soldiers willingness to accept a discount that he earned. Just because you disagree, that gives you the right to criticize? You did accept your GI bill for school and training, correct?


----------



## NOx (Oct 21, 2015)

Holy sh*tstorm batman.   Where did I ever ask for anything free? Never have.  Used my GI Bill for school. I have private insurance I'm trying to use from my work. 
Only reason I mentioned it in my original post is that I meant "Sometimes I wonder whos freedoms I really was protecting, everyones or just the wealthy"?
I actually feel kind of uncomfortable when people thank me for some reason.

Tunafish, the tone of your post was not appreciated.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 21, 2015)

Freedom?... You guys are funny, actually thinking you are free. It's much easier to see you are not, when you are outside of the US.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 21, 2015)

NOx said:


> Holy sh*tstorm batman.   Where did I ever ask for anything free? Never have.  Used my GI Bill for school. I have private insurance I'm trying to use from my work.
> Only reason I mentioned it in my original post is that I meant "Sometimes I wonder whos freedoms I really was protecting, everyones or just the wealthy"?
> I actually feel kind of uncomfortable when people thank me for some reason.
> 
> Tunafish, the tone of your post was not appreciated.



That's fine, but I really hate it when vets say "I fought for your freedoms...". Sure, we all did.  But to put that out like that is just a call for attention.  My mechanic doesn't tell me when I see him on the streets "I fixed your car so you could drive here you know..." or anything like that.  Plus, if you live in the US you know $ = power.  You can be upset with that, but it's the sad reality.  Laws don't apply to rich people like they do to poor.  Look at the kid in TX who killed 4 and injured 8 (I think 8) while drunk driving at the age of 16.  Got off with less than a slap on the wrist.  You do that, you'll rot in prison.  That's life, and I can't wait for the average citizen to finally get sick of it and fight for a change.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 21, 2015)

NOx said:


> Guy A, with enough money practically walks into an "anti-aging" clinic, and walks out with a script for whatever dosage he wants of pharmacy grade, legal testosterone. Then gets on an airplane with it no problem.
> 
> Guy B has bills to pay. He's on a budget, still he scrapes up 200 bucks for a few vials of test from a reliable source. He is now a criminal and can be arrested/punished for possessing illegal Schedule III drugs.
> 
> I fought in a war for my country because I love it, but this kind of stuff makes me sick.



Great post and well said!


----------



## NOx (Oct 22, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> That's fine, but I really hate it when vets say "I fought for your freedoms...". Sure, we all did.  But to put that out like that is just a call for attention.  My mechanic doesn't tell me when I see him on the streets "I fixed your car so you could drive here you know..." or anything like that.  Plus, if you live in the US you know $ = power.  You can be upset with that, but it's the sad reality.  Laws don't apply to rich people like they do to poor.  Look at the kid in TX who killed 4 and injured 8 (I think 8) while drunk driving at the age of 16.  Got off with less than a slap on the wrist.  You do that, you'll rot in prison.  That's life, and I can't wait for the average citizen to finally get sick of it and fight for a change.



Well, I'm glad that most people don't seem to see it as a "call for attention" as you do. I'm not particularly fond of you saying that, but, dammit I would fight for your right to say it! BTW I am a truck mechanic so you're welcome for everything you buy getting to where you bought it.     Peace!


----------



## thqmas (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you sure you guys are not married?


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 22, 2015)

thqmas said:


> Are you sure you guys are not married?



My guess is he is in one of the lesser branches of the military, so we love to rag on one another.  NOx, what's your MOS?  I R Grunt, so it's all good brother.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 10, 2016)

Opps, wtf happened here.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 10, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Freedom?... You guys are funny, actually thinking you are free. It's much easier to see you are not, when you are outside of the US.



So True, If you think your free Try to do something they say not to. You will find out quickly you are a slave to the machene.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

strongbow said:


> So True, If you think your free Try to do something they say not to. You will find out quickly you are a slave to the machene.



Malum in se VS malum prohibitum.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2016)

lilaing said:


> i use serostim and is beyond great, if anyone wants some let me know. is name brand and not generic and is beyond great, email me if interested at SUCKINGCOCKATGLORYHOLE  yahoo com


drop the hammer lol


----------



## Massacre (Feb 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> drop the hammer lol



I was like ummmmmmm did that just happen? Lol


----------



## strongbow (Feb 11, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Malum in se VS malum prohibitum.



A good read for those so inclined.
http://openscholarship.wustl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1686&context=law_lawreview


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

Dex said:


> Well if you fought in a war for this country and you are "Guy B", you should use the GI Bill, go to college, and try to become "Guy A". I have multiple friends/coworkers that used the GI Bill and got paid to get an education and now they are doing really well.


Strong this. OP I'm sorry but as a former Marine that line "I served my country" isn't doing much for me. You and I both know that serving 4-5 years in the military doesn't make you anything special or make you a hero. Met plenty of good guys in and I met plenty of shitbags in.

You sound like you have the mindset of a peasant. Don't like it? Then do what dex said and use your GI BIll to go to university and make something of yourself like I'm doing right now. There are literally no excuses. You should pride yourself in the amenities that this country has to offer and how accessible resources are to move up in social class. This country was founded on the notion that no matter where you start.. if you work hard you can get anywhere that you want to and become who you want to be. U.S. isn't some socialist or totalitarian country bro. The guys who bitch and moan about how unfair things are in this country are the same guys that say only the wealthy go to college and choose a life a mediocrity. It's your choice to be guy B. Whether that's inherit or not is entirely up to you.

You should take a little more pride in the "I served my country" and know that you represent something bigger than yourself when you say that. Don't say that if you are going to follow up with this bitch/cringe attitude because it makes veterans look bad.


----------

